# Spekulationen zum Layout von STEP2PAY GmbH



## HUmax (11 Juli 2008)

Die Homepage von STEP2PAY erinnert doch sehr an die Homepage der Briefkastenfirma ohne Briefkasten "ZEA - Zentrale Europäische Abrechnungsstelle Ltd." aus Innsbruck. Eine Zeit lang ja Geldsammelstelle für z.B. Nachbarschaft24.net oder Nachbarschaftspost.com.


----------



## wahlhesse (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Hallo,

das sind standardisierte Templates. Von dort auf etwas zu schliessen halte ich für etwas weit hergeholt. Webseite und Domain liegt bei United-Domains. Bei der DeNic ist der Anbieter korrekt registriert. Von der Seite auch keine Ähnlichkeiten zur ZEA. Das war auch ein völlig anderer Laden.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## HUmax (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Ich habe nur geschrieben das es Ähnlichkeiten mit der Homepage gibt und was die ZEA gemacht hat, mehr nicht!


----------



## HUmax (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Zur zur Info: Die Homepage von STEP2PAY benutzt das gleiche Homepage-Template wie die "ZEA - Zentrale Europaeische Abrechnungsstelle Ltd." für ihre Internetpräsenz bzw. umgekehrt.

Was meinte dvill da am 27.02.2008 um 22:21:19? -> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...st-bekommen-nachbarschaft24-4.html#post223087



dvill schrieb:


> Mal schaun, wer da demnächst die Domain step2pay.de registriert.


----------



## wahlhesse (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Und was beweist das?
Templates gibts überall zu kaufen oder sogar kostenlos im Netz.

Und dvill hatte nur zaghaft auf einen(!) Treffer bei Google reagiert. Auch jetzt gibts zu dem Thema noch nicht mehr Treffer. Deshalb sollte man mit wilden Spekulationen vorsichtig sein.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## HUmax (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Wenn ich bei Google nach "STEP2PAY" suche, finde ich unter anderem folgendes:



> Wie kann ich gegen nachbarschaft24 weiter vorgehen???
> Ich hatte mich mal angemeldet, hab die rechnung bekommen und zuvor nicht mitbekommen, dass das doch für n ***** is, dann hab ich das vor kurzem bei akte 08 gesehn, dass man nich bezahlen muss, hab das gekündigt und auch mit der rechnung auf überweisung gestellt, da es von anfang an auf abbuchen derer war.
> Jetz haben die gestern auf einmal da 54€ unter:
> step2pay GMBH
> ...


Quelle: Wie kann ich gegen nachbarschaft24 weiter vorgehen??? - Yahoo! Clever


----------



## HUmax (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: STEP2PAY GmbH*

Was meinte dvill am 27.02.2008 um 22:21:19 Uhr? -> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...st-bekommen-nachbarschaft24-4.html#post223087



dvill schrieb:


> Mal schaun, wer da demnächst die Domain step2pay.de registriert.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Spekulationen zum Layout von STEP2PAY GmbH*

Die HR-Eintragung:


> Amtsgericht München Aktenzeichen: HRB 171217: 	Bekannt gemacht am: 05.03.2008 12:00 Uhr
> 
> Veränderungen 28.02.2008
> 
> Weilchensee 536. V V GmbH, München (Riverastr. 3 a, 85435 Erding). Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 25.02.2008 hat die Satzung neu gefasst. Dabei wurde geändert: Firma, Sitz, Gegenstand. Neue Firma: STEP2PAY solutions for e-transactions GmbH. Neuer Sitz: Erding. Neuer Unternehmensgegenstand: Payment-Service-Provider , Erbringung von Payment- Dienstleistungen im bargeldlosem Zahlungsverkehr im eigenen Namen sowie für Dritte ; Abrechnungs- und Verwaltungsorganisation; Kaufmännisches Forderungsmanagement; Software-Entwicklungen,Handel- und Lizenzvertrieb; Vertriebskoordination von Waren und Dienstleistungen aller Art; Handelsagentur; Erwerb von Beteiligungen an anderen Unternehmen; Tätigkeiten, deren Ausübung einer behördlichen Genehmigung bedarf, übt die Gesellschaft nicht aus, es sei denn, sie ist im Besitz der Genehmigung. Ausgeschieden: Geschäftsführer: H****, A*******, Wesseling, **.**.1975. Bestellt: Geschäftsführer: G*******, A********, Bockhorn-Kirchasch, ***.**.1985.



Offenbar führen die das Lastschriftverfahren für die bekannten Unternehmen aus, wenn eine Bankverbindung vorliegt.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2008)

*falsche Lastschriften von STEP2PAY GmbH*

[noparse]Wichtig: Es handelt sich um unberechtigte Abbuchungen für Nachbarschaft24, nicht für nachbarschaft24. DE. Die Website mit DE gehört der Hausverwaltungsfirma RHENUS Chemnitz, die mit der Partner-Kontaktbörse nichts zu tun hat und ebenfalls gegen die Urheber vorgeht. Zuletzt wurde auf den Abbuchungen sogar (fälschlich) nachbarschaft24. DE angegeben, was die Sache noch perfider macht. Die Inhaber der Nachbarschaft24 sitzen postalisch in Dubai und der Schweiz. Grüße, Peter Patt[/noparse]


----------

